# Woodmizer fun



## SDB777 (Jan 18, 2015)

No huge logs today, just money!


First on the mill was a small piece of Persian Sliktree, sliced this one up for turkey pot call and duck/game call sized pieces. The smaller, slices will become pen blanks.













The hardest part about milling smaller logs on a band sawmill, clamping the dang things down and not having to fiddle-fart with them during the cutting.



The next piece was a 'leftover' piece of American Sweetgum. I had just sliced the log in half to get for bowl blanks...but I needed to get some cha-ching out of the remaining part. So I sliced a 2-1/8" thick and two 1-1/8" thick slices for call blanks.











to be continue'd......


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 18, 2015)

The next log to get on the bunk was a American Persimmon, and from looking at the end-grain cut....I knew it was going to be pretty fun. Just didn't realize it was going to be awesome-on-a-stick!



















Still have a few more American Persimmon and a couple more Sassafras tiny logs to mill, but there is always another day. BTW, today was almost 66* here in Arkansas....probably bad weather right around the corner?





Scott (photo's are funner-no it ain't a word) B


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, sliced these into 'useable' blanks that I'll put on my website....

Just endgrain photo's, but it's all that is really needed to be able to tell what will come from these once they get turned.













Doesn't look like much for y'all I know....but these will someday become turkey slate calls and maybe a duck or predator call.

Scott (maybe I'll be making a few too) B


----------



## 1ruralmailman (Jan 20, 2015)

do you wax dip them,or stabilize them?or dont you get much loss from cracking on these?


----------



## IanB22 (Jan 20, 2015)

beautiful stuff. 
I want to make a mallet or some kind of woodworking tool out of persimmon but it's hard to find up here in NE.
Really beautiful stuff.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 20, 2015)

1ruralmailman said:


> do you wax dip them,or stabilize them?or dont you get much loss from cracking on these?



Don't usually need to do anything to them. I sell them faster enough.....




IanB22 said:


> beautiful stuff.
> I want to make a mallet or some kind of woodworking tool out of persimmon but it's hard to find up here in NE.
> Really beautiful stuff.



How big a chunk you need? I have some 'half round' blanks I was going to make into bowls. I have more then enough to turn...


Scott (persimmon everywhere here...big too) B


----------



## pete_86 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice, how do you get these exotic, atleast to me, types? You have them local? For me, I wouldn't even know what their names were. I could have them here in NY and it'd beat me.


----------



## qbilder (Jan 28, 2015)

That's some great looking persimmon. I have been on the watch for a good persimmon log but no luck. Great logs, just little or no color. Yours look great.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not going to fit.....White Walnut/Butternut is just a little too big.






Looks like I'll need to 'trim' it up some with the Stihl 064 and Alaskan, just not sure which way I want to go about it yet.... Thinking on it for a few. After all, there are three major crotches and I can only hope to get the cut right in order to get the best figuring out of this one. I will probably drag the other short logs out in the upcoming weeks just to keep them from rotting on the side of the road(it's amazing what can go to waste).

I'll update after I figure things out.




Scott (too big, only for a moment) B


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, sometimes a fella has eye's bigger then his belly!
Another chunk followed me home...this time a giant chunk of White Oak. Was thinking I'd use it as replacement decking material on a porch near my shed....but the thing turned out to be really big after it was on the trailer and sitting in my yard. 3975lbs bigger according to the 'app for that'.....

I'll get the chainsaw mill fired up at some point tomorrow and make some passes at 4.75" thicknesses and then load those pieces on the bandsaw mill to make those pieces a uniform 2.25" thickness. That should hold up anything I'd ever put on the 'porch'....I'll let it dry for a few weeks and then seal it with some Thompsons(only the top of the pieces). Photo's of the 'fun' in the 'morrow!



Scott (I need to go on a diet) B


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice looking stuff. Blades cuttin kinda rough is the wood dirty and dulling the band fast or that just how it saws?


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 6, 2015)

4x4American said:


> Nice looking stuff. Blades cuttin kinda rough is the wood dirty and dulling the band fast or that just how it saws?




Was a bad set by the people that sharpened the bands last time around. And considering they are the only people while a reasonable driving distance....I'll probably get screwed again during the next sharpening. Kilgore Saw did the set, I'll let y'all judge the quality of their work.....
BTW, I took 11 bands in got 9 bands back.....these were new bands going in for the first sharpening, and were in perfect condition. So they broke the bands and shrugged the shoulders with a 'to bad, so sad' attitude when I asked for them back. Could have had the bands welded back together....



Scott (okay they sux) B


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 6, 2015)

is there no place you can mail them off to for sharpening?


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope you didn't pay for that!!! New blades are a pain if you have a sweep type grinder. I have just recently started sharpening/setting. Starting to get the hang of it, my first ones I had messed up the set a little bit (not as bad as yours) I probably had 1 high tooth on one the way it was sawing. I had a couple of blades that came out sharper than they leave the factory I was real happy. Just sharpened a batch of Cook's Duratooth SS bands itching to see how they saw but not much going on right now it's been subzero and we have 14"-22" of snow depending on where you are with the drifts and such. Its slow going for everyone. Supposed to have another foot come monday.


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 7, 2015)

How did you like the Kilgore bands when they were new?


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 7, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> is there no place you can mail them off to for sharpening?


 
They are the 'authorized re-sharp for WoodMizer', I'm guessing I could specify where I'd like them to be done at, but to be honest...I haven't checked yet.





4x4American said:


> I hope you didn't pay for that!!! New blades are a pain if you have a sweep type grinder. I have just recently started sharpening/setting. Starting to get the hang of it, my first ones I had messed up the set a little bit (not as bad as yours) I probably had 1 high tooth on one the way it was sawing. I had a couple of blades that came out sharper than they leave the factory I was real happy. Just sharpened a batch of Cook's Duratooth SS bands itching to see how they saw but not much going on right now it's been subzero and we have 14"-22" of snow depending on where you are with the drifts and such. Its slow going for everyone. Supposed to have another foot come monday.


 
I was charged for 11 bands, I got to bring home 9....
Told the fella I shouldn't have to pay for items that were destroyed by his crew. Arrogant fella said he would hold my bands until I paid the bill(basically, go pound sand).
Snow sux! It's supposed to be mid-60's here today.....I grew up in Maine, I remember snow well.





4x4American said:


> How did you like the Kilgore bands when they were new?


 
These bands are WoodMizer 7* that I purchased at the same time I bought the mill. Although, the fella did try to 'push their shop made bands' while I was fuming about them destroying mine. I'd rather eat a fat turd then give them more of my money.




Scott (turds are good, with corn in 'em) B


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 7, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> I was charged for 11 bands, I got to bring home 9....
> Told the fella I shouldn't have to pay for items that were destroyed by his crew. Arrogant fella said he would hold my bands until I paid the bill(basically, go pound sand).



Yup, that'd be the last time I walked through that door and I'd complain to Woodmizer about their "authorized sharpeners". A fella might change his tune if woodmizer had a chat with him about his continued association with their company.


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 8, 2015)

I second Haywire's notion. Let WM know. Send them some of these pictures too.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 9, 2015)

4x4American said:


> I second Haywire's notion. Let WM know. Send them some of these pictures too.



I 3rd it!

SR


----------

